
Is Excel the most dangerous piece of software in the world? - gerryg
http://www.newstatesman.com/technology/2013/02/excel-most-dangerous-piece-software-world
======
ColinWright
Largely content-free, the actual article by Kwak was submitted and discussed
extensively here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5198187>

